# Citrus Cleaner to clean board?



## Dave Legacy (Mar 9, 2008)

I just got a Dakine Super Tune Kit and the instructions specifically say to use either a wax remover or citrus cleaner to clean base. I just picked up a gallon of Kerosene today to use as a base cleaner. Some people are concerned about it drying up your base, but one will probably only base clean once a season if conditions are pretty good or unless doing a ton of repairs.


----------



## rrrtx (Aug 18, 2007)

I use my surfboard wax remover liquid. Stuff completely removes wax. Its amaaazing.

Stickybumps wax remover.


----------



## Dave Legacy (Mar 9, 2008)

If you do a search (like I just did) you'll find a ton of great info specifically on waxing and base cleaners. Most people say that they just do a "hot scrape" and find it's the best cleaning method.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Dave Legacy said:


> If you do a search (like I just did) you'll find a ton of great info specifically on waxing and base cleaners.


QFT. There was a topic on this less than a week ago. Search first.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Dave Legacy said:


> I just got a Dakine Super Tune Kit and the instructions specifically say to use either a wax remover or citrus cleaner to clean base. I just picked up a gallon of Kerosene today to use as a base cleaner. Some people are concerned about it drying up your base, but one will probably only base clean once a season if conditions are pretty good or unless doing a ton of repairs.


My recommendation is that you do not use the kerosene to clean your base, regardless if you just use it once a year. That stuff is pretty strong and could ruin your base.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey DREXEL, you don't go to Drexel University by any chance do you?


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

i use Simple Green... does a decent job.


----------



## droseph (Sep 19, 2009)

I've been using lemon juice to clean the base... good or bad? it works though :dunno:


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I actually use the Dakine base cleaner but it's essentially just a citrus cleaner so anything like that will work. You really only want to use a base cleaner at the very begining of the season to get all the gunk of the late season dirty snow off the base... Snowolf will probably chime in on this thread, he actually was just talking about this in another thread the other day...


----------

